# Favorite Disney Animal Movies



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 1, 2019)

So if you're like me you signed up for Disney+ immediately and have begun to watch your faves one by one...

What are your favorite animal-centric Disney movies?? For me one of my faves is Oliver & Company (that I'm watching right now).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2019)

Zootopia, for sure. It's an original and relatively mature story, and isn't yet another damned singalong musical. Plus, it has one of the best animated fox characters I've seen


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Dec 1, 2019)

Zootopia and Oliver and Company have be in my favorites.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 1, 2019)

Robin Hood <3 Beauty and the Beast count?


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 2, 2019)

Partial points to Beauty and the Beast lol.
As for Zootopia, I have not yet watched that!

I totally forgot to go way back and say The Rescuers Down Under! Joanna the goanna is best villain sidekick who actually leaves the villain to die


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 3, 2019)

In no particular order:

*Disney*
Robin Hood
Lion King
Zootopia
Oliver & Company
Bambi
The Rescuers Down Under

*Pixar*
A Bugs Life
Finding Nemo


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 5, 2019)

'nuff said.


----------



## Arnak (Dec 5, 2019)

All of em


----------



## Baalf (Dec 5, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Zootopia, for sure ( yes, I know it's Pixar).



No it's not.


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

The Lion King 2


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Dec 9, 2019)

The Lion King
Lady & the Tramp
The Jungle Book (original)
The Rescuers Down Under
Bambi
Robin Hood
The fox and the hound


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 13, 2019)

>The Ugly Dachshund
>The Shaggy Dog
>That Darn Cat!
>Gus


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 18, 2019)

My favorite definitely 'The Aristocats'! 
I also really like 'The Lion King' and 'Oliver and Company', oh and 'Zootopia'.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2019)

Bambi
Song of The South
The Jungle Book
Aristocrats
Lion King


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 18, 2019)

It has "Detective" in its name...


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

I recently watched "The Rescuers" on Disney+, even got up to do the anthem at the beginning.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

The Lion King (and the 2nd one)
Oliver and Company
The Fox and the Hound
Lady and the Tramp
Bambi
101 Dalmatians (cartoon & live action)


----------



## grrfret (Jan 24, 2020)

Fox and the Hound I think will always be up there with my favs. Lion King, Robin Hood and Zootopia also.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> The Lion King 2


In my opinion it's the best sequel. 
DECEPTION
DISGRACE


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 24, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> It has "Detective" in its name...


The Great Mouse Detective!
Which gave us this


----------



## haremoon (Jul 26, 2020)

is Robin Hood a boring answer? because it's far and away my favorite. also how do you not love Hamlet With Lions


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 13, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> In my opinion it's the best sequel.
> DECEPTION
> DISGRACE



I agree 100%! It's always so overlooked, but it's just as powerful. And the music, man!!


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 13, 2020)

Zootopia
Robin Hood
The Fox and the Hound
Ratatouille


----------



## EmmyCatto (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m thinking of too many right now. Here are a few top picks for me that I like:

Zootopia
The Fox and The Hound
Ratatoullie 
Brother Bear
The Jungle Book (Original 60s Version)
The Rescuers (I have yet to see the sequel which I want to see though)


----------



## FluffyMochii (Nov 7, 2020)

The Lion King and Zootopia were my favorites


----------



## Topsy1990 (Nov 10, 2020)

The Great Mouse Detective
Zootopia


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 18, 2020)

Lion King is the god tier selection, followed by zootopia, robin hood, and fox and the hound


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 19, 2020)

Surprisingly didn't kill my VHS of lion king when I was a kid. Baby simba was my first stuffy.


----------



## Simba_Fan_1999 (Jul 6, 2021)

I love The Lion King and The Fox and The Hound.  The Fox and The Hound will have 40th anniversary this year (10th July).
Btw, The Lion King are not only movies - there are also video games and comic books.  I am learning programming in Python language and as soon as a new Python book is delivered to me (this will next week I guess), I'll start creating my own The Lion King platformer game based on The Lion King SNES/Genesis. In my game lions and hyenas will be friends and Simba's main enemies will be mice. It will also have references to Jazz Jackrabbit, because I love this game too.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 8, 2021)

I think Robin Hood was one of my favorites, just because of the animation style and the character design.  It's what inspired a lot of my early furry leanings.  I thought Zootopia was okay but it's definitely not my favorite.


----------



## Filter (Jul 9, 2021)

Lady and the Tramp
The Aristocats
The Lion King

I haven't seen Oliver & Company since I was a kid, when my parents took me to see it in the theater. One of these days, I'd like to watch it again. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Simba_Fan_1999 (Jul 9, 2021)

Filter said:


> Lady and the Tramp
> The Aristocats
> The Lion King
> 
> I haven't seen Oliver & Company since I was a kid, when my parents took me to see it in the theater. One of these days, I'd like to watch it again. Thanks for reminding me.


Do you know The Fox and The Hound? It's awesome!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 10, 2021)

Oliver and Company
The Fox and the Hound
The Lion King & The Lion King 2


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 18, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I think Robin Hood was one of my favorites, just because of the animation style and the character design.  It's what inspired a lot of my early furry leanings.  I thought Zootopia was okay but it's definitely not my favorite.


Same, I was kind of disappointed in Zootopia.  The animal-based humor was fun (sloths at the DMV, etc) but seeing it once was enough.  Especially the theme song.


----------



## Simba_Fan_1999 (Jul 19, 2021)

@Shane McNair I think it's good Universal's Balto isn't accurate to real story. The movie (or franchise, because there are 3 parts in total) made kids love wolves that had been shown in culture always as evil characters before.

Anyways, I don't understand why there is no game adaptation of Balto. There is Disney's The Lion King 1994 game for SNES, MegaDrive, DOS and some other systems. Universal already worked in game industry in 90s (example Crash Bandicoot), so they could create a platformer game as good as The Lion King.


----------



## xystential (Jul 19, 2021)

Omggg this thread is making me wanna go back and watch soooo many movies lol ✧ᴗ✧


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 19, 2021)

Ducktales? Wait that's a cartoon.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

Well if it has to be 100% animal-centric The Lion King, Zootopia, and Robin Hood. I also want to say finding Dory, but I don’t know if that counts because it’s Pixar.

There are also a few movies that I love that are not 100% animal-centric, but I still feel like they have some notable anthropomorphic characters or scenes. Alice in wonderland (my favorite animated Disney movie), Pinocchio, The Jungle Book, Beauty and the beast, and sword in the stone (The squirrel scene in that movies was like a romantic tragedy for me as a kid)

I’m also going to mention one movie not made by Disney. Because it’s one of my favorite anthropomorphic movies ever and I don’t think that it gets enough recognition… The Secret of NIMH.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Bolt! bolt is my favorite


----------

